

Radio interview: Peter Thiel talks valuations, investing, economics (10/13/2014) - InternetUser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Ob8stmxfbFg#t=6099

======
InternetUser
Link should skip to 1:41:40 (interview is 40 minutes).

